# Seizure



## doc5242 (Aug 8, 2006)

What do you do when you arrive on scene to find a patient activily having a
seizure in the bathtub?


*Throw in your dirty laundry.*


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmmnn...hand him  a Martini shaker with Crushed Ice, 2 fingers Vodka, a bit of Olive juice, and an a request not to stop for at least 20 seconds?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 12, 2006)

JDFEMS said:
			
		

> Hmmnn...hand him  a Martini shaker with Crushed Ice, 2 fingers Vodka, a bit of Olive juice, and an a request not to stop for at least 20 seconds?




*Bwahahaha! Shaken, not stirred!   *


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## MMiz (Aug 12, 2006)

This is *not *funny.

Okay, I laughed... a lot.^_^


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> This is *not *funny.
> 
> Okay, I laughed... a lot.^_^


Not quite Best. Post. Ever... but still funny!


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> Shaken, not stirred!



HORRIBLE!!!


-laughs-


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 13, 2006)

Funny, I told the same joke to my DW and MIL (Dear Wife and Mom in Law).....:sad:  they failed to see the humor. *shrug* Joys of EMS, I suppose!!!


----------

